# Ipad2 won't connect to AT&T gateway wi-fi router



## Kclaw (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't get my ipad2 to connect to my AT&T 2701HG-B gateway router. I either don't get an ip address or get an incorrect one. I think I need a driver for my ipad2. Any suggestions?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Is there a Wifi password being requested?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It may be using WPS. 2Wire modems are such junk... If it's not using WPS and is using the default of WEP then they key is on the router itself near the serial number.


----------

